# New countertop, sink and faucet



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

I just finished my master vanity remodel. It was a learning process and Im really happy with the way it turned out.
The house was built in the early 80's and had an awful shell shaped sink that was all one piece with the countertop. 
No work could be done on the toilet because the countertop only cleared the toilet tank lid by 1-2 inches. So I took the whole countertop off, retextured and painted the walls. Removed the contractor grade mirror and mosaiced a new one. The new countertop started off life as a sheet of MDF, mosaiced that and installed the sink and faucet.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

AND your question IS?????.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

No question, it is in the project showcase. Im just happy with the way it turned out and since it is in the project showcase I didnt think I had to ask a question.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Then come on stop holding us in suspense, Lets see your project. PICTURES PLEASE. :yes::yes::laughing::laughing::whistling2::whistling2:looking foward to see them. BOB


----------



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

Dang it, I forgot to add they are in the "my photos" they should be there if I did it right.


----------

